# Coke "Christmas Bottle" from Newburyport, MA



## DKF (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a 1937 Coca-Cola "Christmas Bottle" from Newburyport, MA, as shown on the base. I understand that the value of these bottles can vary depending on the city of manufacture. Can anyone tell me if this one has any particular value?


----------



## Dean (Nov 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.   Your bottle would be very rare with that date.  I think that it is 1923 and I have no idea as to how rare it is from that city,

 Have a great day,

 Dean Marvel


----------



## DKF (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks, Dean.  Btw, I went to your website and when I saw that it was devoted to pharmacy bottles, I immediately thought of this nice little find from this past summer:


----------



## creeper71 (Nov 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  DKF
> 
> I have a 1937 Coca-Cola "Christmas Bottle" from Newburyport, MA, as shown on the base. I understand that the value of these bottles can vary depending on the city of manufacture. Can anyone tell me if this one has any particular value?


 ARE you 100% SURE it is 1937? I never seen a 1937 bottle


----------



## DKF (Nov 29, 2011)

According to the information I have, the hobbleskirt bottles embossed with the December 25, 1923 patent date were produced between 1928 and 1938.  The date code on the side of my bottle indicates it was produced in 1937.

 Donald


----------



## creeper71 (Nov 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  DKF
> 
> According to the information I have, the hobbleskirt bottles embossed with the December 25, 1923 patent date were produced between 1928 and 1938.Â  The date code on the side of my bottle indicates it was produced in 1937.
> 
> Donald


 OH OK.. I thought it had dec 25 1937 on the bottle..


----------



## DKF (Nov 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> OH OK.. I thought it had dec 25 1937 on the bottle..


 
 That would be a rare find, indeed!

 Please correct me if I am wrong, but I believe this is the date code for this particular bottle:


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  DKF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Get this picture to the Soda forum, STAT! [] That mark seems to contradict all the "knowledge" of the date codes that O-I used during the 1930's. I would agree that is 1937, it HAS to be. But I have never seen a pre-1940's double digit date code. Very strange, and I think it will shake things up in the Soda forum...


----------



## JohnN (Nov 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> I think it will shake things up in the Soda forum...


 Isn't that going to be messy? We might need some e-paper towels... I know, stupid comment. I couldn't resist, though.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't worry, the Yellow Jackets will lick it up.. []


----------



## DKF (Nov 29, 2011)

I am sprinting over to the soda forum at this very moment.

 Donald


----------



## VTdigger (Dec 4, 2011)

Cool site Dean, are the bottles pictured all you have or is there more? I'm just wondering if you have any from Bennington Vermont, as I'm trying to compile a list of all local pharmacists with bottles.


----------

